

Ask HN: Review my startup Iddhis.com (yc winter 2011 denied) - skbohra123

We have launched our startup www.iddhis.com , 20th December, 11 pm IST, here is our press release I would like to share with HN.<p>20 December 2010, 11 pm IST,<p>Iddhis.com is a social service to connect two people who know each other very well and want to keep each other updated about everything they do. Iddhis.com is an Ideal tool for one to connect to a friend or spouse or mom or dad, one at a time. As we believe that real conversation happens between only two, It's like a phone call or a letter, that ideally means between two people.<p>Iddhis.com is build around keeping user's privacy at top priority. Iddhis.com is a kind of reverse social network, while on social network everything is by default public, on Iddhis.com , everything is private. With an Iddhis.com account one can connect with exactly one person. Social networks are not the ideal way to communicate with someone who is very important to you. That's where Iddhis comes in. Iddhis wants to improve the way conversation happens over internet.<p>With an Iddhis account you connect with one person and start sharing updates, photos, videos, day's summary and much more. Updating on Iddhis can be done by web or by sending email to post@iddhis.com.<p>Iddhis can be actually very useful for people who stay away from each other for very large time of year, like people in military, people in long distance relationship, students who stay away from their home town and couples who work in different cities.<p>If this looks exciting to you go to Iddhis.com create an Iddhis account with someone very close to you and start sharing in a new way.<p>Our blog is here, http://blog.iddhis.com<p>Update - We had 500 signups in the first week and some thousand hits, though we are yet to do any marketing or publicity. Landing page needs lots of work, indeed.
======
pclark
First impressions

Landing page: no idea what it is. I disagree that conversations only happen
between two people, makes me doubt you know how to build a social product.

".....Rest is all noise.Why not cut the noise?" too many dots, isn't clear
english, no space between period and W.

"Complete privacy" of what?

"No stalkers" is stalking a concern? _what is this?_

"No Groups" erm, okay. aren't they useful?

To reiterate: No idea what this is after reading every word on your landing
page.

Register Now button too small, fades into background.

 _Click register_

You want my email ... and my friends - what? why?

 _I go to about page_

"Iddhis is a web service, dedicated to connect you with people who you care
most. It is a unique service for just two people. No friends, no communities,
no groups. Iddhis born because of our own itch. We know how important it is to
have dedicated space for special people in life, specially when we are so much
used to online conversation that we accidentally update too personal things on
social networking sites."

... like email? why is there no screenshots. no benefits listed for me.

Why is one of your founding team a photographer?

The CSS3 is overdone on the footer links, looks weird on mouse over in chrome,
the live help link seems weird for a B2C social product.

i like the logo.

~~~
skbohra123
Thanks for the valuable suggestions. We have got a new landing page.

------
ig1
I saw this when you (or maybe one of your cofounders) mentioned it on the
#startups irc channel and I think your landing page has got worse than what it
was before.

I think you've got a much better value proposition pitching it specifically to
couples as a way to track and strengthen their relationship than as a generic
"social network for 2 people". The first has clear value (allows for sharing
of personal photos, thoughts, emotions) why the later doesn't.

While I appreciate you might want to expand beyond the relationship market, I
still think it's better to start from there where you have a clear value
proposition and then extend out to other areas over time.

As other people have mentioned "no stalkers" and "no groups" aren't benefits.
"Strengthen your relationship" is a benefit.

------
evancaine
Congrats on launching something, that first hurdle kills more startups than
anything else.

As far as the product goes, I agree with the sentiment in the other comments -
I don't see how this is any different to email? Perhaps you could have a
feature matrix on your landing page comparing facebook, iddhis and email to
show the similarities and differences

------
calbear81
Concept: Not sure how this is different than just an e-mail conversation with
someone important besides I have to yet use another communications platform.

Landing page: Put all of the features that are scrolling on the page so I can
scan through them instead of waiting for them to scroll.

Use the normal logo that you have without any of the drop shadows and glows,
it's just making it look messy.

Logo: What does the pie chart icon mean? For the letters, I don't mind the
stylized font but I would put them together so it's one continuous word.

Name: Iddhis - Does this name come from a root from another word or from a
foreign word? If not, I just don't click with this name, it makes me say
"hiss" at the end or "dhis" like "diss".

------
mdoyle
A few screenshots might be useful. As it stands, I am reluctant to sign-up
because I don't know what I am getting. Sounds interesting although I wonder
what is the benefit of this over email.

------
fezzl
Tell me more. So it's like Facebook, but only between two people? Your landing
page needs to reveal more.

------
nl
Do you want reviews of the landing page, or of the idea too?

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://iddhis.com/>

------
wilhelm
I don't get it.

